# nj subs needed



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

i am looking for plow trucks in ocean county (tomsriver) new jersey. i need at least 4 trucks asap. call me if interest at 732-552-6645
jenton landscape co. inc


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Toms River...you sure it still snows down there ????


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

a little bit.....we are all still waiting for the big to return


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

What type of work ? Commercial or resi ?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I live in howell and sub up in newark for the lack of snow south jersey good luck


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

blk90s13;725877 said:


> I live in howell and sub up in newark for the lack of snow south jersey good luck


There are 8 .5 healthy weeks left .


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

all commercial 100%


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Turbodiesel;726010 said:


> There are 8 .5 healthy weeks left .


true true true


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

jenton;726026 said:


> all commercial 100%


Real time or 30 day pay ? Im asking because I do have 1 truck sitting .

PM me if your still in need & and I'll give you my rates.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

everything we have is 30 day pay. but we do get some in within 15 days depends on the site.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

No thanks . Good luck and best wishes .


----------



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

If you're still looking for trucks for the remainder of this season let me know. I have an F250 with a 10ft Blizzard based in the Lehigh Valley PA and a crew of 4 additional trucks, 2 with salters based in Monmouth County. You can call me anytime at 610 216 8115, Matt.


----------

